
Had They Bet on Nuclear, Germany and CA Would Already Have 100% Clean Power - jseliger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/09/11/had-they-bet-on-nuclear-not-renewables-germany-california-would-already-have-100-clean-power/#1560c609e0d4
======
gus_massa
Dupe (a few minutes earlier)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19478149)

------
reacharavindh
How is Nuclear energy "clean" when you're left with the spent fuel to deal
with?

